# Cypripedium Emil



## smartie2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

ok I'm naughty. I decided to make a small garden plant order with Fraser's Thimble Farms and Cyp Emil and Michael got sneaked in. Emil is parviflorum x calceolus. I think I had the plant for around 2 weeks









I definitely have buds on this one. I think I'm going to grow this one indoors and bloom it earlier than a usual outdoors cyp each year. I suspect that it will be easier with pot culture than dividing a piece of my Cyp. pubescens because of hybrid vigor, looking at how fast these plants propagate for people. The only issue is that hybrids are so expensive.

Are the second generation hybrids out there? I only see primary ones


----------



## Jorch (Apr 11, 2009)

:clap: Great! Please post updates when it blooms


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking good!!!! Hope it blooms soon!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Emil is an awesome hybrid. I started in 2007 with a single-stemmed, single-flowered plant and last year the plant had 5 growths and 3 flowers! I can't wait to see what it does next year.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking very nice Fren! Many of the hybrids are great for their vigor and they usually are pleasing to the eye as well. Emil is a great one, but Michael is often, well, kinda muddy looking to my eyes.

Please post shots of the flowers!


----------



## shakkai (Apr 12, 2009)

Great addition! Can't wait until you post photos of the blooms!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

Great acquisition.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

New photos taken just right now. they progress fast. The buds are beautiful. I hope the sepals colour up though


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lookin' good. The sepals/petals will most likely darken to an almost maroon color just before the blooms open.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

ok 3 days later, photo taken right now





my Michael did something really wierd (I think). its first leaf came out like a tube and I only just realized it won't open since the ends were connected. Sort of onion like. Anyway I split the leaf open with scissors so the new leaf won't have to go up so high. I don't think it will bloom though the rhizome is BS, but I probably won't see the bloom anyway unless it blooms in June. The only small thing I'd criticize about Fraser's Thimble Farms and spring ordering is that the cyps were out of dormancy, I'm not sure if they were that way already at the nursery or if they did it in the box. I submitted my order very early, but it took them some time. Anyway they are awesome selection

I changed my MH light bulb and the foot candles were double the old bulb suprisingly. i'll make sure I don't go past a year, that is quite a difference. I am suprised then that my Emil leafed out and budded on probably 200 fc (my guess at the edges). No wonder my caudatum-type phrags were so dark in leaf colour


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 16, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: Cool!!! Love watching the progression.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> my Michael did something really wierd (I think). its first leaf came out like a tube and I only just realized it won't open since the ends were connected. Sort of onion like. Anyway I split the leaf open with scissors so the new leaf won't have to go up so high. I don't think it will bloom though the rhizome is BS, but I probably won't see the bloom anyway unless it blooms in June. The only small thing I'd criticize about Fraser's Thimble Farms and spring ordering is that the cyps were out of dormancy, I'm not sure if they were that way already at the nursery or if they did it in the box. I submitted my order very early, but it took them some time. Anyway they are awesome selection
> 
> I changed my MH light bulb and the foot candles were double the old bulb suprisingly. i'll make sure I don't go past a year, that is quite a difference. I am suprised then that my Emil leafed out and budded on probably 200 fc (my guess at the edges). No wonder my caudatum-type phrags were so dark in leaf colour



So you mean the leaf edges on the Michael were fused together? That's weird...Well it should bloom in May if it is leafing out now, if it is going to. BS rhizomes are usually not guaranteed to bloom the first year, they just expect that it will based on age and what it looked like the previous year. I have wanted to order from Fraser's for a long time. They must have waited to ship because they were concerned about weather. Did they ship bare-root?

That's interesting, your findings on the MH bulb. I am planning on getting one so it's good to know.

The Emil looks good! I can't wait for Cyp season!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yup it was fused together, I'm glad a figured that out. The centre of the plant is odd (maybe two leads?), I'll know what it is when it gets bigger.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> The only small thing I'd criticize about Fraser's Thimble Farms and spring ordering is that the cyps were out of dormancy, I'm not sure if they were that way already at the nursery or if they did it in the box. I submitted my order very early, but it took them some time. Anyway they are awesome selection



Looking very nice Fren. I'm always hesitant to make spring orders for this very reason. Plants can grow a lot in just a handful of days once they commence growth and that easily leads to deformed growths, blasted buds, and sometimes even death. Fall shipment is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 16, 2009)

I think Alberta might be too cold for shipping in the prior months. My first order with Fraser Thimble Farm this year was in Feb, and got my plants in a weeks time. I think the cyps are already leafing out at the nursery by the time it's warm enough to ship to Alberta. In outdoor, protected environment, cyps usually break dormancy mid Feb to early March in BC. My parviflorum is already blooming!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey great photos! I can't wait to see the bloom.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fall shipping it is then next time. I think winter isn't too big of a issue in a parcel. I've had one that one rhizome shipment in unexpected -30C weather this year and they came ok, and also when I got my first cyps a few years ago in december.

If they break dormancy in early March in BC then my plants must have been refrigerated ones, which is thoughtful of them considering the majority of the country does not get that weather. I got them at the beginning of april and they were not that advanced. I just knew they were out of dormancy. That is huge weather differences only a province apart, I think I need to move to BC...I have to keep my Japanese Maple in the garage because of our weather. That also explains why the trout lily I bought was already leafed out. I don't think Hole's Greenhouse and Gardens close by has these.

Anyway Michael is still growing so it will come out next year normal and hopefully with new leads


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Fall shipping it is then next time. I think winter isn't too big of a issue in a parcel. I've had one that one rhizome shipment in unexpected -30C weather this year and they came ok, and also when I got my first cyps a few years ago in december.
> 
> If they break dormancy in early March in BC then my plants must have been refrigerated ones, which is thoughtful of them considering the majority of the country does not get that weather. I got them at the beginning of april and they were not that advanced. I just knew they were out of dormancy. That is huge weather differences only a province apart, I think I need to move to BC...I have to keep my Japanese Maple in the garage because of our weather. That also explains why the trout lily I bought was already leafed out. I don't think Hole's Greenhouse and Gardens close by has these.
> 
> Anyway Michael is still growing so it will come out next year normal and hopefully with new leads



BC is a lot warmer than Alberta - much of it is zone 6-8 compared to our zone 3 . 

Hole's used to carry Erythronium but no longer (another thing that makes me ).

We are all curious to see what the Michael does!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jorch said:


> My parviflorum is already blooming!



Let's see some photos!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2009)

I've always ordered from FTF in the fall, usually October, with excellent results. The prices are a little high, and shipping is insane, but it's probably the best place in Canada for hardy and semi-hardy orchids.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

How are those buds doing Fren? Were you at the meeting today? Shawn Hillis came up with quite a selection of Cyps!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 19, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> How are those buds doing Fren? Were you at the meeting today? Shawn Hillis came up with quite a selection of Cyps!



I think he was making sad sounds about having to study for an exam...they will probably turn to full-fledged sobs when he reads your post. :evil:


----------



## Jorch (Apr 19, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> How are those buds doing Fren? Were you at the meeting today? Shawn Hillis came up with quite a selection of Cyps!



Did you get any? oke: :evil:


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Orchidzrule said:


> I think he was making sad sounds about having to study for an exam...they will probably turn to full-fledged sobs when he reads your post. :evil:



I'm studying for exams too but I would never miss a chance to buy orchids! I guess I'm bad. :evil:


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Did you get any? oke: :evil:



I sure did! Check out my post under "Collections"!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

yup she's in bloom...and I couldn't bring it! I got stuck at the Cameron library :sob:
few days later:





and this evening:




Emil smells like jasmine. Much lighter than my pubescens outside. I wonder how much the petals elongate, or if they are done.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2009)

It's gorgeous! I bet you're excited. When it comes down to it, I think Cyps are probably my favs...it's just easy to forget about them because their season is so short!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, They sure do make me happy though....I think I am becoming a cyp. addict


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Thanks, They sure do make me happy though....I think I am becoming a cyp. addict



Cyps are what got me into orchids - they are addictive .


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

I do wonder how low humidity can Cypripediums handle? Just because my windowsill will likely have lower humidity than my grow room



Orchidzrule said:


> I think he was making sad sounds about having to study for an exam...they will probably turn to full-fledged sobs when he reads your post. :evil:


I thought I deleted that cuz I realized how stupid I sounded...and you read it lol.:rollhappy: Anyway back to studying, I have three more. My exams seem late this year, my brother is done all of his!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I do wonder how low humidity can Cypripediums handle? Just because my windowsill will likely have lower humidity than my grow room
> 
> 
> I thought deleted that cuz I realized how stupid I sounded...and you read it lol. Anyway back to studying, I have three more. My exams seem late this year, my brother is done all of his!



Well I have read sources that say Cyps need high humidity...but think about how dry the air is outside here most of the time...in the 30-50% range during the day most of the time I bet, though higher at night and when it rains obviously. I never worry too much about it when I am growing inside and I've never had any problems.

I still have a couple exams left too . Almost over though!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks good, thanx for posting.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice one Fren! 
I just love the yellow, so bright, so cheerful  It always make me happy to see a Cyp flower.


----------



## Mark58 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cyp Emil*

Here`s mine been in flower now for 2 weeks


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2009)

That is quite a display, Mark! And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

:drool:beautiful display mark! I see some stems holding two blooms. I do hope mine grows that big one day. 
How wide is the pot? and do you know how many years you had it?

the petals did grow longer on mine.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 21, 2009)

wow! That's quite a display. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice, welcome from NYC. R U N Canada also?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome plant Mark. I too would like to know how old it is!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice Mark! I'd guess your plant can't be _that_ old - another reason to grow some of the hybrids - *VIGOR*!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 21, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice Mark! I'd guess your plant can't be _that_ old - another reason to grow some of the hybrids - *VIGOR*!



Indeed! I have only been growing the hybrids for 3 years now but they have so far been really impressing!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you guys are somewhat tired of seeing photos of this plant, though this one shows the actual colours. The previous photo was overly warm due to the sunset lighting. 
The stem doesn't stop growing even though the blooms are opened! I don't watch my outdoor cyps so much to notice these things.

A pot culture newbie question: How many more stems should I let it grow before it gets too crowded and needs to be moved to a larger pot? How many inches wider than the clump should the pot be?





oh yea...keep direct sunlight off of them indoors. It makes their stems flop down (no suprise). I opened the shear curtains yesterday because of the cloudy weather, and forgot about it. My outdoor plants seem more tolerant of direct sun.

I'm illiterate, so don't ask what the characters say on the pot.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Fren your plant and blooms are exceptional!!!! Nice curly petals!!!

Mark yours is great too...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2009)

You [WOW, it took me 3 times to to spell that correctly!] write fairly well for an illiterate person. oke:


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 23, 2009)

What a beautiful pot! The plant looks great in it. I have never grown a Cyp in a pot for any length of time (just for like 1 season or 2) so I can't really give you much advice there...but I'm sure someone else can.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2009)

Very stately! Very good photo, also.


----------

